# Sigma vs Canon Shots



## DigitalRev (Jan 17, 2011)

Review of the Sigma 70-200mm f/2.8 EX DG APO OS HSM vs the Canon 70-200mm f/2.8 IS II L USM. 

Sigma 70-200mm






Canon 70-200mm






*Full Review:*
SIGMA 70-200MM F/2.8 OS HSM VS CANON 70-200 IS II USM

Can you see the differences?


----------



## Frequency (Jan 17, 2011)

Were the settings exactly same? then sigma is my choice. 

Regards


----------



## DigitalRev (Jan 17, 2011)

Actually I think I should post these as well:

Canon 70-200mm in Full Size

Sigma 70-200mm in Full size

You can look at the exact settings when taking those pictures at http://www.digitalrev.com/en/sigma-70-200mm-f2-dot-8-apo-ex-dg-os-hands-on-review-featuring-canon-ef-70-200mm-f2-dot-8l-is-ii-usm-7791-article


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan (Jan 18, 2011)

The Canon has a touch more contrast and less distortion.


----------



## Drake (Jan 18, 2011)

Judging only by the full size samples, Canon is a lot sharper.


----------

